# وحدة انتاج الكلورين من مياه البحر



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مرفق موضوع عن انتاج الصوديوم هايبوكلورايت من مياه البحر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي نبيل على هذا الموضوع المميز وننتظر المزيد ...


----------

